# Husky Rechargeable Flashlight



## Teetorbilt

LJD, You appear to have a penchant for buying the cheapest things (I won't call them tools) available. Apparantly, you reley on your BK job to mke ends meet.


----------



## LJD

Teetorbilt said:


> LJD, You appear to have a penchant for buying the cheapest things (I won't call them tools) available. Apparantly, you reley on your BK job to mke ends meet.


Awww, Teetor. Now you're makin' me feel bad. 

I don't work at Burger King, but I often go there on first dates.

So, you're sayin' my flashlight sucks? It's actually the most expensive one I have ever bought! Are there any _worthy _rechargeable lights?


----------



## toolbag

Teetorbilt said:


> LJD, You appear to have a penchant for buying the cheapest things (I won't call them tools) available. Apparantly, you reley on your BK job to mke ends meet.


Mr. Teetorbilt, why are you always dogging on everyone around here? Other forums I have been to the moderators are pretty partial and respect everyone, you seem to do neither of those things.

Mr. Depp, I have never owned that brand of flashlight but they don't sound to reliable to me. Have you tried to contact their customer service?


----------



## LJD

toolbag said:


> Mr. Teetorbilt, why are you always dogging on everyone around here? Other forums I have been to the moderators are pretty partial and respect everyone, you seem to do neither of those things.
> 
> Mr. Depp, I have never owned that brand of flashlight but they don't sound to reliable to me. Have you tried to contact their customer service?


In fact, I did. The instructions had that common admonition in bold type on the first page: "*If you have any problems with this item, DO NOT return to the place of purchase. Call our Customer Service Dept.*," or something like that. So I did. 

ME: My Husky flashlight is not functioning properly
THEM: What's wrong with it, exactly?
ME: Well, it doesn't make light.
THEM: Did you charge it?
ME: NO, I paid cash.
THEM: Very funny. Stop screwing around or I'll report you to Teetorbilt.
ME: Hehehe...sorry. Yes, I charged it, and it won't work AT ALL.
THEM: You'll have to return the product to Home Depot.
ME: Oh, you mean I should do what I would have done before I read your stupid instructions and then spent 15 minutes on the phone waiting for your brilliant advice?
THEM: _click_


----------



## toolbag

Well that certainly is unfortunate, sounds like you won't be getting any help from them. It sure looks like a nice flashlight in the picture. I'd like to get a rechargeable flashlight, I hate buying those darn batteries all of the time. I find it is easier just to do things during the day when it's light out, then I don't need one. I do love my cordless drill though! Ooops, sorry to get off the subject there. Well I guess I would take it back to Home Depot and ask for, no, demand your money back! You as a consumer do not have to put up with this! I bet it was made in China by a bunch of commy 5 year olds too!


----------



## LJD

OK, this flashlight officially sucks. Fully charged, and worked for about 15 minutes. I wonder if Buffalo makes an analogous product?

Does anyone know of ANY decent rechargeable flashlight? I hate buying batteries so much. If someone has a good suggestion, let me know! I could spend, like.....10 bucks...maybe more if it really works.


----------



## pipeguy

LongJohnnyDepp said:


> If someone has a good suggestion, let me know! I could spend, like.....10 bucks...maybe more if it really works.











19 Piece Flashlight Assortment by Buffalo Tool
SKU: 027077056594 Warehouse: NJ - OverStock
Economy Flashlight Assortment with Batteries.
Retail Value: $9.99


----------



## LJD

pipeguy said:


> 19 Piece Flashlight Assortment by Buffalo Tool
> SKU: 027077056594 Warehouse: NJ - OverStock
> Economy Flashlight Assortment with Batteries.
> Retail Value: $9.99


Hahahaha!! Damn, pipeguy. Either you're applying for the position of my new best friend, or you're a Buffalo Tool rep.


I have to laugh at the concept of a 19-piece flashlight assortment! If there's anything I need in nineteen different shapes and sizes, it's NOT a flashlight. No jokes on this one Teetorbilt. It would just be too easy, and I wouldn't respect you anymore.

EDIT: Oh, I guess they're counting the batteries among the 19 pieces. I hate it when they do stuff like that...


----------



## Teetorbilt

Best flaslights. I have used MagLites for years.
Whoever makes them for BMW does a fine job. I just found one that came with an old car. It was in a junk box and I was cleaning out the garage, I flipped the switch and it was as bright as it was the day that I bought the car. I put it in my truck.


----------



## LJD

Teetorbilt said:


> Best flaslights. I have used MagLites for years.
> Whoever makes them for BMW does a fine job. I just found one that came with an old car. It was in a junk box and I was cleaning out the garage, I flipped the switch and it was as bright as it was the day that I bought the car. I put it in my truck.


I agree that Maglites are great, and I have 3 or 4. But DAMN, they just suck up batteries!


----------



## flashdix

A rechargeable flashlight could be a could one... i think it is better...



_________________
Flashlight z


----------



## dds

*Husky rechargable flashlights! YUCK!!*

We bought this really neat flashlight and thought it was great that it was rechargable. As others have found it loses power WAY TOO fast and then just dies and won't recharge. Even took it to a flashlight store to see if I could replace the battery and guess what? The experts could nor even GET IT OPEN to replace the battery without cutting the handle off, What's with that? A lesson well learned is my guess. Stay away from HUSKY FLASHLIGHTS


----------



## Thurman

Your link would not show up for me. IF it's the Husky flashlight that I suspect it is, a sort of square base, about a six/seven inch tall column, and a tilt head with guard, then I know the one you are trying to show. I bought one, completely unhappy, did my internet research before taking it back. FIRST-it's not made my Husky, no surprise here. I can't remember the company that does make them but they sell their own brand, looks identical except theirs are black/yellow. These particular lights have a bad reputation, it's the battery of course, admittedly Chinese, nothing wrong with the rest of the light. IF they could make a battery that would hold a charge, say over 24 hours, they could sell these lights. I could never count on mine to be ready when I was, and I go under houses a lot>I want dependable lighting there. Actually, my Maglight has been the most dependable, period. I just keep two in my truck and always have new batteries. It just doesn't light up as large an area at once, and I can't sit it down and aim it.


----------



## Zeros

*Good rechargable flashlight*

I have used several of the Streamlight rechargeable flashlights and have had great success. I had a Stinger and recently moved to the smaller Strion. They will cost you a pretty penny, but in the long run will be worth it. You can usually pick one up used on ebay for around $60. If I remember correctly they have a lifetime warranty as well (except bulbs and batteries of course). I emailed them in the past about a bad switch for my Strion and they shipped me a new switch for free in 2 days.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky

Zeros said:


> I have used several of the Streamlight rechargeable flashlights and have had great success. I had a Stinger and recently moved to the smaller Strion. They will cost you a pretty penny, but in the long run will be worth it. You can usually pick one up used on ebay for around $60. If I remember correctly they have a lifetime warranty as well (except bulbs and batteries of course). I emailed them in the past about a bad switch for my Strion and they shipped me a new switch for free in 2 days.


I have a stinger and a streamlight as well, nothing but 100% satisfaction with both. 

Anyone shopping for quality products at discount prices at do-it-yourself centers is only kidding themsleves.


----------



## brokenknee

If you are looking for a very bright torch you should get a P7 emitter here is a link to one at deal extreme (modes remove if not allowed) http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12623 This is not the P7 I have but this one has gotten good reviews on another forum I visit. The P7 claims 900 lumen's (low beam on car 700) but the people that are able to measure that kind of stuff claim it is around 600 or so. Still very bright. In addition to the light you will have to purchase 18650 batteries for it and a charger. Still the total cost should be under $60 when all said and done.

A Q5 emitter is also very bright 180 lumen's (claimed 220) and you can find them that use AA batteries. If you go AA purchase a good quality charger. Cheap chargers ruin the batteries in no time. Fenix is a very good brand, I have one and am very happy with it.

I do not want to disparage mag lights but they have not kept up with the current technology for very bright lights.

One word of warning about dealextreme, the ship from overseas (China) I think and sometimes it takes a while to get your product. I have used them many times without problems other than sometimes long shipping times. Free shipping too.


----------



## HWConstruction

*Get real!!!*

When will people ever learn that GOOD and CHEAP *CANNOT* be used in the same sentence


----------



## brokenknee

HWConstruction said:


> When will people ever learn that GOOD and CHEAP *CANNOT* be used in the same sentence


 
but Good n Cheap can. :laughing:

High price does not ensure quality. That is the great thing about the internet; it is easy to do research.


----------



## neoseikan

brokenknee said:


> but Good n Cheap can. :laughing:
> 
> High price does not ensure quality. That is the great thing about the internet; it is easy to do research.


Hi, people. I am a designer of high-end flashlight with high price. Is it OK to show it here?


----------



## JCAHILL4

*You get what you pay for*

I guess it depends on what you are looking to use it for. I love Mag Lite, I also love flashlights. I have on in the truck , one just outside the garage door, in the nite stand beside my bed, one in my tool bag and several others including in the camping equipment. Most are Mag lite, I have a few cheapy LED from HD but I dont complain cuz I know I got them cheap. 

Invest a few bucks in a good flashlight and you will take better care of it. 

Remember you get what you pay for.


----------



## neoseikan

Yes. You get what you paid for.
Especially in the area of geeks. Designers, producers and so close to the customers.


----------



## brokenknee

This is the P7 that I purchased







It was $129 plus shipping. You can get much cheaper P7s under $60 that have good quality. This one was made in the good old USA that is why I decided to purchase it. I do not use this as much as I had hoped to when I purchased it; it turned out to be a little larger than I thought (about the size of a c cell flashlight.

The one I carry for every day use is this one









I paid about $60 for it and it is worth every penny. I have had both these flashlights for about a year now without a single problem from either.

I use both of these flashlights when riding my bike (bicycle) they work excellent for that.


----------



## DangerMouse

go get yourself a "BatteryMaster" charger! then you can recharge ALKALINE batteries AND NiCads all day!
I can recharge eveready and duracell alkaline batteries about 20 times with it! bummer it won't do 9v, but for aaa, aa, c and d's
it works great!

DM


----------



## brokenknee

I tried to both google and bing batterymasters; finally came up with a home page for their web site. Site is all but worthless, it did not have any data on any of their products. If you have a web site you could point me to so I can see the technical data I would appreciate it.

This is the one I use and have been very happy with, it does have a refresh option that reconditions your batteries over the course of a couple of days. It also gives you other options for charging rate. Will also give battery voltage and mA capacity,









Danger, you let out a little know secret that alkalines can be recharged (although not as well as other battery types) I would now be worried that someone from the battery company will come looking for you.


----------



## brokenknee

DangerMouse said:


> go get yourself a "BatteryMaster" charger! then you can recharge ALKALINE batteries AND NiCads all day!
> I can recharge eveready and duracell alkaline batteries about 20 times with it! bummer it won't do 9v, but for aaa, aa, c and d's
> it works great!
> 
> DM


I have read on other forums that you can just make up a little "jumper" wire from the positive and negative side of your battery charge to a 9V clip and it will charge them. 

I have not tried this myself; but do not see any reason why it would not work.


----------



## DangerMouse

hmmm....but the leds wouldn't read right, i'm sure....?
this is what i have, though this one is sold.
http://www.eham.net/classifieds/detail/271967

DM


----------



## brokenknee

Maybe I will give it a try. It will most likely be a couple of weeks before I get around to it. I guess I will have to change the batteries in the smoke detectors a little early this year as that is the only thing that I use 9 Volt batteries in. Don't worry I will not put a rechargeable battery in a some detector.


----------



## brokenknee

DangerMouse said:


> hmmm....but the leds wouldn't read right, i'm sure....?
> this is what i have, though this one is sold.
> http://www.eham.net/classifieds/detail/271967
> 
> DM


----------



## bee1eye

*husky flashlight*

I purchased one of these several years ago and have always had to charge it after only about ten minutes of use. I am not pleased with my purchase and would not advise anyone to purchase any husky flashlight...not what they claim to be...


----------



## pyper

I use NiMH batteries in my 4-D cell Maglight.

But recently I found a Dorcy 3-AAA light that's a lot brighter than my 4 cell Maglight. I just put three NiMH AAA batteries in it and it's now my favorite. 

But now Lowes has a 2-D cell LED Maglight for only $14. Who says' you can't have "quality" and "cheap?"


----------



## setesting

Just wanted to put in my two cents worth. Purchased a Husky high power light (500,000 candlepower) about 8 years ago from the local Home Depot store for around 35.00. It has outlasted all our other rechargeable lights, has been used daily on a consistent basis and has weathered several nights of rain outside, unprotected, still charges up but has lost about 60% of capacity due to discharging it below its recommended level. (Children didn't know when to quit) All lead acid rechargeables seem to suffer damage when discharged below their rated minimum voltage.
I think it was to durable a unit, planned obsolescence was not correctly engineered so may have been removed from production. :wink:


----------

